# Touch VLC free



## zeph58 (30 Mai 2008)

Est t il possible d'installer x-vlc plugin sur le Touch de maniere a visualise les chaines sur http://tv.freebox.fr


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2008)

Non, c'est techniquement impossible aujourd'hui. Peut-être avec les fonctions présentes dans le kit de développement.


----------

